# Boring with an Atlas Milling Machine



## JPMacG (Mar 27, 2019)

I'd like to know the options for boring using my Atlas MFC mill.    Can a boring head be fitted on the spindle somehow?    I suspect that I would run out of room in the Y direction.   What are you all doing?


----------



## A618fan2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, it can be done.  I've not done it, but Atlas called for a special arbor fitted with an inserted cutter to be used for boring.  I've never seen one though.  There's a very short paragraph and one illustration (page 4, para 6) in the October 1962 MMB-5 edition Atlas mill instructions that addresses boring with the mill.  I did a quick search for one of Sam Brown's Atlas mill articles (he wrote for Popular Mechanics for decades) hoping he covered it but couldn't find one.  My Google-fu skills are fading....maybe someone else will be able to find something more detailed.

John


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2019)

if you can find or make a simple MT2 boring head.
you'll want it threaded for use with a drawbar, otherwise the boring head could be ejected under strain


----------



## machPete99 (Mar 28, 2019)

I am not familiar with the Atlas but if it is an MT2 spindl there are MT2 adapters for Criterion style heads.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 28, 2019)

It does.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 28, 2019)

Due to the short y travel of the Atlas and general lack of room, you might think about a "lathe" style boring bar.  This would look a lot like a horizontal milling arbor except it wouldn't need the treads or keyway and would have a through hole with a tool that could be adjusted in our out to vary the bore size.  Of course, this wouldn't work for blind holes, but something simmilar without the arbor support could be done for that.  I think it would be hard to do much with a boring head and MT2 adapter due to the lack of space, but it might be possible.  Good luck.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you everyone.  This is all very helpful.     And yes, my concern is the lack of space in the Y direction versus the length that a conventional boring head would require.     

The Atlas user's manual shows the boring arbor like CJToombs described.  That may be a good option.  I think setting the tool length to get the desired bore diameter might be a challenge, and the arbor would limit the minimum bore to something like 1 inch.


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 28, 2019)

JPMacG said:


> Thank you everyone.  This is all very helpful.     And yes, my concern is the lack of space in the Y direction versus the length that a conventional boring head would require.
> 
> The Atlas user's manual shows the boring arbor like CJToombs described.  That may be a good option.  I think setting the tool length to get the desired bore diameter might be a challenge, and the arbor would limit the minimum bore to something like 1 inch.



Yes, it does seem a bit limiting, but back in the day other boring could be done on the lathe (good hobby lathes had a t slot table for that purpose).  I've never done it before, but from what I've seen most of the lathe boring bars like I described used a setscrew to advance the tool bit in a controled fashion, and if you offset the setscrew (or used a wedge with the setscrew in the end) you could use a micrometer to measure the tool height so that you could more easliy hit the right size bore.


----------



## JPMacG (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm bringing back this old thread for an update...   I decided to try a conventional boring head on the MFC.  It is a 2" import that I found on eBay for a good price.  I made an adapter so that it could mount directly on the threads of the spindle, with part of the spindle nested within the head.  This saves maybe two inches compared to mounting it using the Morse taper.   I'll see how it works out.


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 23, 2019)

That's a pretty good idea JPmacG.
I don't know how I missed this thread.?.?   When I started reading this I was thinking you might be able to use end mills
mounted in an arbor ( or is that a mandrel???)  But your idea is way better than mine!!  LOL.


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 18, 2019)

So. How's it working?  Or is it???


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 18, 2019)

For end mills, the most economical way (both in dollars and in real estate) is to hold them in collets of some sort.  I'm not sure what Webster's would have to say on the matter, but when I think of arbors, I usually think of ones like are used for drill chucks, which are male to male.  Atlas did make a face mill holder that was similar to what JPMacG came up with for mounting the boring head.  We have the factory drawing for it.


----------



## JPMacG (Aug 18, 2019)

I have not tried it yet.  I have two projects in mind that will need to have holes bored on the mill, but they are on the back burner for now.  One is an arbor support bar for the mill itself,  and the other is weight relief holes for aluminum angle wheel chocks for an airplane.


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wheel chocks for an airplane?  Do TELL!!!!   LOL..


----------



## jcp (Aug 27, 2019)

For anyone considering a line boring bar type set up, check this link for a pic of a tool for setting the bit length.




__





						Hemingway Kits Between Centres Boring Bar
					





					www.hemingwaykits.com


----------



## brino (Aug 27, 2019)

JPMacG said:


> I made an adapter so that it could mount directly on the threads of the spindle, with part of the spindle nested within the head. This saves maybe two inches compared to mounting it using the Morse taper. I'll see how it works out.



Excellent and very compact solution!
Very nice.
-brino


----------



## JPMacG (Aug 27, 2019)

34_40 said:


> Wheel chocks for an airplane?  Do TELL!!!!   LOL..


LOL... yes.  My friend has a Cessna 150.  He wants some lightweight chocks that he can carry with him when he goes for his "$100 cup of coffee".  It is just two pieces of 1-1/2" aluminum angle with some weight relief, one set for each main wheel.  Every ounce counts in a 150.  To purchase them from an online aviation supplier would be around $40 for each wheel so I told him I would buy some angle stock and bore some holes.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 27, 2019)

You used to be able to get a hamburger for your $100 bucks. 

Fond memories of flying to Vacaville from Palo Alto with my dad in the club 152


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 27, 2019)

JPMacG said:


> LOL... yes.  My friend has a Cessna 150.  He wants some lightweight chocks that he can carry with him when he goes for his "$100 cup of coffee".  It is just two pieces of 1-1/2" aluminum angle with some weight relief, one set for each main wheel.  Every ounce counts in a 150.  To purchase them from an online aviation supplier would be around $40 for each wheel so I told him I would buy some angle stock and bore some holes.
> 
> View attachment 301099


Neat project.  You're a good man Charlie Brown! LOL..


----------

